# OT - Kandi wearing another [email protected]!!!



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

I just had to put this in writing.. I cant wait until the season starts and I can see Olowakantbe playing in another uniform... It will be like a dream come true...

I'm gonna laugh when the rookie Kaman takes the "vet" Kandi to school for 20+ points and 8-12 boards... Hell even Ely is gonna put those numbers against Kandi. Meanwhile the Kandiman goes 5-14 and pulls domn 6 boards.

I cant wait..:twave: 
:woot: :woot:

Oh yeah did I mention anything about him being abused/posterized repeatedly.. oh yeah..:yes:


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

*1st Overall Draft pick 1998... Damn what a joke*

I can't wait till KG yanks his stankin azz to the side... And holla's at the lad man to man bout givin his all on the court and usin right guard... His Game reeks... Management ain't do their research on this busta... Would love to meet the T-Wolves in the Playoffs(wishfull thinkin)... So Kaman can show em what coulda been if he had busted his azz... See ya Soft Chew Candies.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: 1st Overall Draft pick 1998... Damn what a joke*



> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> I can't wait till KG yanks his stankin azz to the side... And holla's at the lad man to man bout givin his all on the court and usin right guard... His Game reeks... Management ain't do their research on this busta... Would love to meet the T-Wolves in the Playoffs(wishfull thinkin)... So Kaman can show em what coulda been if he had busted his azz... See ya Soft Chew Candies.


LMFAO - Werd!!!!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Not to be a storm cloud, but Garnett will help Kandi out. Garnett has the ability to make players look better. Kandi will benefit from being alongside Garnett(as opposed to Brand......Brand is good, but KG is a superstar).

Say what you want, Kandi is a solid center. He will provide what Minnesota needs, rebounding and space. Someone who can start and play 30+ minutes. Rasho was going to leave, there was a void, Kandi filled it.

With Cassell, Wally, Garnett, and now Sprewell, Kandi wont need to be an option, which could help him as he would have little pressure.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> Say what you want, Kandi is a solid center. He will provide what Minnesota needs, rebounding and space. Someone who can start and play 30+ minutes. Rasho was going to leave, there was a void, Kandi filled it.


Kandi is NOT a solid center. You nailed it Kandi will fill up space on the court and that is about it. The guy has no passion for the game period, if KG tries to motivate him he will only become irritated by that. Trust us Vintage, why do you think so many people who have faithfully watched the Clippers and have formed such a horrible opinion of the guy. Vintage I watched the guy in every game for the past 3+ years.. he is a turnover (every form of turnover) machine.. shoots a horrible percentage.. cant pass.. is too slow and lathargic.. VERY bad hands.. doesn't hustle for rebounds. 

I could go on for weeks.. but for those of us familiar with Kandi .. to talk about him only brings out negativity.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> Kandi is NOT a solid center. You nailed it Kandi will fill up space on the court and that is about it. The guy has no passion for the game period, if KG tries to motivate him he will only become irritated by that. Trust us Vintage, why do you think so many people who have faithfully watched the Clippers and have formed such a horrible opinion of the guy. Vintage I watched the guy in every game for the past 3+ years.. he is a turnover (every form of turnover) machine.. shoots a horrible percentage.. cant pass.. is too slow and lathargic.. VERY bad hands.. doesn't hustle for rebounds.
> ...


The LA situation wasn't the best for him. Contract disputes, etc. There was plenty of problems in LA. Kandi was one. I do however believe Kandi is what Minnesota needed, a reasonably priced big body who can help out against the bigger C's such as Shaq, Rasho, Curry, Ilgauskas, and yes, your own Kaman. 

Is Kandi an all star? No. But he doesn't have to be(in Minnesota). But he will provide Minnesota with much needed size. And yes, in a center deprived league, Kandi is a legit Center. Meaning he is a true Center and in this case, can start.

Was he a waste as a #1 pick? Yes. But thats done and over with. 

We'll see how the season plays out..........but Garnett alongside Kandi should help Kandi out.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> Say what you want, Kandi is a solid center. He will provide what Minnesota needs, rebounding and space. Someone who can start and play 30+ minutes. Rasho was going to leave, there was a void, Kandi filled it.


I agree with 'clip', he will definitely take up space. He is NOT a solid center. Did you forget that Kandi's argument with the Clippers was that he didn't get the ball ENOUGH? Who's going to give up their shots for him? Gentry kept sending the ball into him as HE demanded, only for him to brick it and stall the run and motivation built up by our guys. Did Gentry ever stop sending the ball into the "black hole"? NO, kept giving it to Kandi no matter how many times he bricked it and stalled us.

BTW, those rebounds --- they were not hustle rebounds, more like incidental rebounds or better yet, rebounds that fell into his hands.

BUT, the one good thing about the Kandi deal --- in today's society, you didn't spend alot. And how that relates to Kandi is "you get what you pay for".

Good luck.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

yea t-wovles got a good team now i think that Kandi will do decent on there with him KG/Cassell/Hudson/Wally/Sprewell they got a good team..And KG will help him out alot to grow as a player..so i think he will do better then Kaman and Ely..


----------



## Addis (Jul 20, 2003)

No, Kandi is a solid Center. And will help out Minnesota Much next year. Remember who they had before? -> Nestorovic..You do the math.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Why yall hatin on Kandi?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> ... And KG will help him out alot to grow as a player...


OR, beat him down when he falls into that "give ME the ball" mode.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Why yall hatin on Kandi?


..............you've never seen him play, have you?:laugh:


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

he isnt that bad of a player i dont see why all the clips fans are hating on him..


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

He is THAT bad of a player.

The biggest problem with Kandi is his lack of any sort of desire on the court. He plays with zero. He gives no effort on offensive rebounds - a shot goes up and Kandi starts to run back on defense. A big man is supposed to battle for boards. And when you have a guy like Elton Brand battling all the time, if Kandi would just stay by the bucket, he would get more rebounds because if Brand(and the opponent) keeps tipping it, all Kandi has to do is grab it. I cant remember how many times Brand would fight for the ball with an opponent and the ball would just fall to the ground and an opposing guard would pick it up. If Kandi stays there, he gets it.

On defense, if the rebound does not come to him, he is not getting it. He puts in no effort in boxing out, and no effort in battling for a rebound. He gets boards that come iwthin his reach from wherever he is standing when the shot goes up. 

His lack of effort is pathetic and if you just watch one game and keep an eye on him, it is obvious.

His rebounding is poor for a 7' with the physical ability he has. And when you factor in that he played 38 minutes a game, that figure of 9 a game isn't that great. 

On offense, Kandi is a mess. He has one post move - a right handed jump hook.

His shooting % is pathetic for a guy who never strays more than 7ft away from the basket. He's shot at the 43% clip every year in his career. That is ridiculous for a guy that is strictly a low post player.

It is a given that Kandi travels at least once a game, and double dribbles every other game. And we're not talking your average walk here - His are the most obvious walks you have ever seen.

On defense, he bites on every pump fake imaginable. Melvin Ely, a rookie, came in and played much better, and more disciplined post defense than Kandi last year. Ely rarely bit on fakes, so he was always in his defenders face when a shot went up. Kandi bites on the fake and either fouls the guy or the guy makes a counter move and gets an easy bang.

Kandi's attitude isn't strictly on the court either. Kandi was the laughing stock of the league his first 3 years. Yet, the Clippers stuck by him and went out of their way to publicly make statements supporting him. What does he do? He criticizes the front office. Alvin Gentry ran the entire offense through Kandi the last couple years. Rarely would their be a possession where he didnt get the ball early in the possession to get things moving. What does Kandi do? He publicly criticizes the coaching staff for not giving him the ball enough.

Kandi sucks, and I have never wanted a player on any team I follow to be gone as much as I wanted Kandi gone. His attitude is a major drawback, and his basketball IQ is among the worst in the league. 

Good luck TWolves, you're going to need it.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Kandi sucks, and I have never wanted a player on any team I follow to be gone as much as I wanted Kandi gone. His attitude is a major drawback, and his basketball IQ is among the worst in the league.


Ha... Couldn't of put it betta my damn self... Let's be real... If the rest of the league thought Kandi had any sort of game he'd of had more interest from teams in dire need of a big men... He was neva in the plans in San Antonio... Miami... Indy... or Jersey... All of which had betta deals (more loot) to offer him than the T-Wolves... Doesn't that tell you somethin?.... Or am I trippin?... Peace


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RD</b>!
> He is THAT bad of a player.
> 
> The biggest problem with Kandi is his lack of any sort of desire on the court. He plays with zero. He gives no effort on offensive rebounds - a shot goes up and Kandi starts to run back on defense. A big man is supposed to battle for boards. And when you have a guy like Elton Brand battling all the time, if Kandi would just stay by the bucket, he would get more rebounds because if Brand(and the opponent) keeps tipping it, all Kandi has to do is grab it. I cant remember how many times Brand would fight for the ball with an opponent and the ball would just fall to the ground and an opposing guard would pick it up. If Kandi stays there, he gets it.
> ...


:clap: :clap: I couldn't have said it better. The ONLY way the Clipper fans can be proven wrong about Kandi is that he plays better than he has his entire career THROUGHOUT the entire season. If he plans to get his rebounds from KG's efforts --- he's in real trouble, because I believe KG knows about his rep and will be prepared.

BTW: Has anyone heard KG raving about the signing of Kandi? I haven't.

Others who discredit Clipper fans' dislike of Kandi and his game, must remember WE watch him EVERY game that he played. We didn't just get to see him occasionally or his "highlight reel"  (I'm seriously sarcastic here!)


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> :clap: :clap: I couldn't have said it better. The ONLY way the Clipper fans can be proven wrong about Kandi is that he plays better than he has his entire career THROUGHOUT the entire season. If he plans to get his rebounds from KG's efforts --- he's in real trouble, because I believe KG knows about his rep and will be prepared.
> ...


I still remember the "Kandi Sucks" chants at Staples. Good times. :yes:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> 
> 
> I still remember the "Kandi Sucks" chants at Staples. Good times. :yes:


Yep, and I was one of the ones chanting it.:yes: Thank goodness he's gone!! Now, if we can just get Mark Madsen off the Lakers.....:gopray:


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep, and I was one of the ones chanting it.:yes: Thank goodness he's gone!! :


Me too!! Ask Lizzy, im sure she was probably getting tired of me calling out the missed jump hook from the right block before the clipppers even took posession.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

It's not a bad pick up he's only makin like 5mil


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> Me too!! Ask Lizzy, im sure she was probably getting tired of me calling out the missed jump hook from the right block before the clipppers even took posession.


:yes:

I also made that call many times throughout the Clippers games.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

LOL, everyone is ripping Kandi...

Olowakandi: 12.3ppg, 9.1rpg, 1.3apg.
R.Nesterovic: 11.2ppg, 6.5rpg, 1.5apg.


Kandi is an upgrade for the T-Wolves...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> LOL, everyone is ripping Kandi...
> 
> Olowakandi: 12.3ppg, 9.1rpg, 1.3apg.
> ...


he sure is :yes:


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> he sure is :yes:


No way. Watch him this year. He has a HORRIBLE work ethic.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> 
> 
> No way. Watch him this year. He has a HORRIBLE work ethic.


Maybe he just didn't want to play for the Clippers...a change in teams might be good for him...:whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> good for him...:whoknows:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe he just didn't want to play for the Clippers...a change in teams might be good for him...:whoknows:


He better hope a change of teams is good, or else he has KG to deal with.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Comparing stats like that don't really work.

Kandi played 8 minutes more per game than Rasho. Of course his numbers should be better. Here are the numbers, based on 38mpg(the ammount Kandi played per game)

Rasho .... Kandi
14ppg .... 12.3ppg
8.1rpg .... 9.1rpg
1.8apg .... 1.3apg
1.9bpg .... 2.2bpg
1.6to/g .... 2.7to/g
52.5fg% ... 42.7fg%


Rasho's numbers are most certainly better. Kandi averages 1 more rebound, and less than half a block more per game than Rahso. But, having Kevin Garnett next to him takes away rebounds and help blocks that Rasho can get. 

Rasho is the better scorer, the better passer, turns the ball over a ton less, and shoots an unbelievable 10% higher from the field than Kandi. Even better, Rasho shoots that percentage while taking quite a few 15ft J's, while Kandi never strays further than 7ft away from the bucket.

Rasho's numbers are better, and most importantly, he is a much smarter basketball player than Kandi.

I'll take Rasho any day over Kandi.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> I'll take Rasho any day over Kandi


No doubt... During the season the same cat's who talkin bout Kandi's skill will have a totaly different opinion... Ha... His stats are misleading to say the least... Keep in mind the cat only played 36 games last season... In my opinion... He'll increase his blocks per game but his rebounds and point's will drop... More than anything he'll be in the way of Spree and KG's drive's... His game resemble's that dumpster they leave at construction site's .. It jus sits there and takes up space while goin no where... Rasho was way more athletic than Kandi... Why you think San Antonio gave him the big loot package instead of Kandi?... Think bout it Miami... San Antonio... New Jersey... Indy... Sacramento... New York... All needed help in the 5 spot... All had the loot to offer... All had sign and trade possibilities to offer... But none of em bit on Kandi... That's gotta tell ya somethin... Peace


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> 
> 
> He better hope a change of teams is good, or else he has KG to deal with.


Oh man, I was thinking the same thing. I can already picture the T'wolves during a timeout in a close game against a tough opponent: KG screaming at Olowokandi because he doesn't think he's playing hard enough, only to have Kandi blowing him off, sipping his gatorade and staring off into space.

I really don't think this is gonna work out. I just can't see Kandi and KG getting along at all.


----------



## dhook54 (Aug 7, 2003)

Kandiman turned me off when turned down 60 million because M. Bibby got more. Of course, everything already said [negatively] about him is correct also.


----------



## dukeballer25 (Aug 26, 2003)

all of what "RD" said was true

exactly similar to what clippers scout evan pickman said at my camp

Mentally, kandi was out of the game


----------



## dhook54 (Aug 7, 2003)

I agree that Kandiman will benefit from the double teams KG will see. But, Kandi is another in a long line of talented centers who will never live up to expectations. On that note, Kaman will never school Kandiman. I have little faith in white centers who were born [and raised ]in the U.S.A.. European centers seem to be better able to use their size. Maybe it's the result of the greater emphasis on fundamentals and footwork one gets outside of the U.S. Bryant Reeves , Eric Montross, Joel Przbilla, Chris Mihm and the aforementioned Mr. Kaman would be better players if they had Euro-style training. :upset:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Kaman = Bust


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I think Minny made a good signing. They were in need of a center and werent going to pay Rasho what SA gave him, so they went after the arguably better center in Kandi. All Kandi has to do is play some defense and pull down 8 boards and 8 points and hell be doin what Minny paid him to do. He will certainly average that


----------

